# Readers Wife Pic



## tonymp

(Well partner of 5 years LOL).
My very patient & long suffering partner often has to help out when I want to try out a new pose or lighting test if I don't have a shoot with a TF* model lined up - here's one of a quicky series I shot one evening last winter. just a simple pose with a single light source and a blind as a prop. It took a total of 11 minutes to set up and shoot 13 shots, so it wasn't a long winded job LOL.

I had had an idea in my head that I wanted to try out for a Boudoir pose so nipped out before the shops closed and purchased a venetian blind as a prop and not wanting to go down and set up a cold studio, simply slung the blind from the lounge door entrance, selected a really small flash and snoot for the job ( Portaflash 336VM was ideal - my Bowens would have been too big for the job) and shot it from the hallway into the lounge. The only other modification to the lighting was fill from a small silver reflector on the shadow side to give a slight lift. Mustn't forget the main prop of course, my partner.

I've perfected and used the pose and prop so many times since then I've lost count - but it's a firm favourite with the ladies ( and males too)!

I used my KM A2 for this test shot but always shoot the pose in MF.
I just wonder how many of you use your wives/partners as test shot guinea pigs? LOL
Regards...
Tony


----------



## LaFoto

I already meant to comment on this yesterday but something else came up and I got distracted and didn't type up my thoughts. But I remember showing this (and your other example of boudoir photography, the larger version of your avatar) to my daughter telling her how much I like your use of light and how fascinated I am with your overall subject. So here I am, in order to tell you the same  !


----------



## tonymp

LaFoto said:


> I already meant to comment on this yesterday but something else came up and I got distracted and didn't type up my thoughts. But I remember showing this (and your other example of boudoir photography, the larger version of your avatar) to my daughter telling her how much I like your use of light and how fascinated I am with your overall subject. So here I am, in order to tell you the same  !


 
Hi there Corinna - thank you very much for your kind words and nice to be appreciated - I just love working with light in this style and most of the stuff I shoot is monochrome shots for private viewing ( Boudoir shots for WAGs etc - all very respectable of course LOL) but, unfortunately I can't really show or post most of the work I shoot for obvious privacy reasons which is sometimes is a pain but, one has to respect privacy.

I work on the minimalist principle of the least amount of light for the shots I shoot where possible - I often only use a single 40 watt household bulb for the lighting of the subject - It's surprising how little light is needed to get a decent shot and even though I have two sets of four monoblocs plus a load of modifiers, my favourite is still natural or very low light.

Regards....
Tony


----------

